# Place for out of print books



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Anyone know of any sites that offer hard to find or out of print books? I'm looking for a copy of Michel Bras Essential Cuisine, but it appears to be out of print and the only amount I saw it offered for was like $450.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Have you tried E-Bay?

Rgds Rook


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

You might also try to contact the folks at Kitchen Arts and Letters in New York. If they don't have a copy they will keep looking for you. I've had some great success in finding out of print books with their help. It might take a while, but they usually come through for you.

Here's their website:
http://www.kitchenartsandletters.com/


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

see if Bonnie Slotnick is still dealing in cook books. She has some of the best.


Bonnie Slotnick Cookbooks
163 W 10TH St
New York, NY 10014-3116
(212) 989-8962 

If you do, tell her Michele Brown sent you and sends her warm regards!!


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for the advice guys--I feel stupid for not trying ebay, should have been my first thought. Ill try the others if ebay does not work.

OY: Michele, I just want to say that I think its cool that you only spell your name with one L. My mom is the same way--everyone is always spelling her name wrong, or thinking it is a typo or something. I just think its neat--and you are the first person I ever met who spells it like that as well.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

"Michele" is the French spelling.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

ohh la la!

so did you find the book?

sad story: my dad "donated" my mothers favorite Taylor Caldwell book<not a cookbook> (a first addition good condition, gift from me...).

So now I am on the look out!

:crazy:


----------

